# foxconn n15235 was passt? :S



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo, habe ein älteres Mainboard. Und zwar das foxconn n15235 !!!!

Da ich mir keinen neuen PC kaufen wollte, frage ich jetzt euch was da noch so gutes reinpasst an Prozessoren??
Da meine Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben hat suche ich auch eine passende relativ neue Grafikkarte, auch wenns hier nicht reingehört  !!!

Währe sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand da was empfehlen könnte was nicht allzu alt ist.

Habe zurzeit eine Radeon HD 3870 und einen Dual Core 2x2.00 Ghz


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

n15235 ist wohl nicht die Modellbezeichnung. Schau mal genau nach wie das Board heißt, denn so findet man nix verwertbares im Netz, geschweige auf der Foxconn Seite.


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Wo kann ich die genaue Bezeichnung finden :S? 
Habe schon drauf geguckt steht nichts ähnliches :O oder ich bin zu dämlich!!^^


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

Da steht bestimmt was auf dem PCB. Ich kann ja nu leider net draufschauen. Haste die Möglichkeit n Bild hier rein zu stellen auf dem man was erkennen könnte?

edit:
Oder hier auf die Suche gehen

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/LatestProduct.aspx?T=Motherboard

edit2:
auf der linken Seite den richtigen Sockel anklicken und die Bilderchen durchsuchen


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Einen Moment und danke schon mal im Voraus 
Tolles Forum !


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe Du findest das Richtige, dann schauen wa mal weiter welcher Prozzi in Frage kommt.


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich sie hier uploade :S


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

Mir reicht es wenn Du den gefundenen Namen des Boards hier rein schreibst


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Habe den Namen ja noch nicht gefunden  !


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Gibt es irgendwelche Programme um das Mainboard ausfindig zu machen?


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

CPU Z kann das 

Hät ich auch früher drauf kommen können


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Mai 2012)

Ja. CPUz CPU-Z v1.60.1 zum Download: Unterstützung für Xeon E5 und Windows-8-Bug Behoben


Edit,
... knapp zu spät


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2012)

*hust*

er hat ein Foxconn 6627MA-Rs2H 

dieses .....klick


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Okay, also das Model ist Foxconn 45CMX/45GMX/45CMX-K


Was könnt ihr da Empfehlen was am besten zusammenarbeitet (Grafikkarte/Prozessor)!?
Und wie sieht das mit dem Netzteil aus ?? (Darauf steht: DC OUTPUT: 350W)
Bräuchte ich ein neues?
Und zurzeit habe ich 2GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher! Aufrüstebedarf um es passend zu machen?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2012)

Also doch kein n15235 ( 6627MA-Rs2H )

Sollte dann dieses sein oder ?

Foxconn 45CMX Sockel 775 - Datenblatt - CHIP Online


----------



## JackOnell (7. Mai 2012)

xXRisingStarXx schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, also das Model ist Foxconn 45CMX/45GMX/45CMX-K
> 
> Was könnt ihr da Empfehlen was am besten zusammenarbeitet (Grafikkarte/Prozessor)!?
> Und wie sieht das mit dem Netzteil aus ?? (Darauf steht: DC OUTPUT: 350W)
> ...



Wie hoch ist den dein budget und was machst du mit der Mühle


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Mai 2012)

Da lohnt es sich eigentlich nichtmehr, viel aufzurüsten. Ich würde den Prozessor bisschen übertakten(was für einer ist das?) und vielleicht eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Budget bis 400 Euro für die "Mühle"! (Obwohl ich dafür sicher schon nen neuen kriege hahaha)
@True Monkey: Exakt


----------



## JackOnell (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn du einige teile weite verwendest wurde ich eher zu was anderem raten 
Also NT,board,CPU und graka
Was machst du mit der kiste


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Mai 2012)

Da würde ich lieber etwas billiges aktuelles kaufen, zumal die DDR3 Preise zurzeit immernoch einigermaßen niedrig sind.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einige teile weite verwendest wurde ich eher zu was anderem raten
> Also NT,board,CPU und graka
> Was machst du mit der kiste



Edit
Und ram


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Sollte ich dann nicht lieber gleich nach einem Neuen ausschau halten?
Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2012)

Kauf dir was neues und schau das du den krempel so komplett verkaufst (99€ )


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9             17,65 €

Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express            117,86 €

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3     97,43 €

ASUS M5A78L LE, Sockel AM3+, ATX             46,49 €

be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7             43,14 €

Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's         64,35 €

BitFenix Merc Beta                     31,60 €

Zusammen 418,52 Euro, was Dein Budget nur wenig überschreitet.

Da kannste dann noch Deinen vorhandenen Brenner einbauen und Du hast n neues System!


----------



## JackOnell (7. Mai 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> 4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9             17,65 €
> 
> Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express            117,86 €
> 
> ...



So wäre das definitiv sinnvoller,
Du kannst ja nochmal über dein Budget nachdenken vorallem weil du geschrieben hast das du bereit bist für diese "Mühle " 400 auszugeben


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mir ein neuen Rechner zulege, dann währe das Budget bei 1000 Euro Angelegt aber sollte diese nicht überschreiten!
Und was passt den nu in meine alte Mühle für ne Graka rein? 
Sonst würde ich einfach den Prozessor übertakten neue Graka rein und den erstmal benutzen bis ich mir vlt demnächst einen neuen zulege (dann wird der jetzige für Freunde und Lan-Partys benutzt).


Aber danke für eure Mühe! Echt cool


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du dann doch nur ne andere Graka für den jetzigen PC nehmen möchtest, dann sowas wie oben schon von mir vorgeschlagen. Ich bin mir net ganz sicher bis zu welcher Graka Dein Prozessor reicht.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Mai 2012)

Dann geht es aber mit dem NT los.....


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (7. Mai 2012)

Ja eben....
Ich weiß halt nicht was bei mir reinpasst und ob es leuft :S!


----------



## JackOnell (7. Mai 2012)

Also selbst mit oc wäre eine stärkere Karte unterfordert und das Netzteil womöglich überfordert ganz zu schweigen von Temperatur und platzproblemen......
War ein komplett PC oder


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also selbst mit oc wäre eine stärkere Karte unterfordert...


Kommt ganz auf die Anwendung/das Spiel an. Crysis 2 konnte ich beispielsweie mit meinem E4500 (2*2,2GHZ) flüssig mit mitleren Einstellungen Spielen.
Wenn du jetzt eine gute Grafikkarte und Netzteil kaufst, könntest du die beiden Teile dann später weiterverwenden. Ich würde allerdings auch gleich alles neu kaufen, für 1000€ bekommt man schon etwas vernünftiges.


----------

